# Frederick, MD - Dunkin YM Fearless



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Frederick, MD | Dunkin









Dunkin is majestic! Dunkin is a male german shepherd, approximately 1-2 years of age. He weighs in at 72 lbs 8 ozs. His coat is an extraordinary color combination of smoke and tan. He should be routinely brushed to keep his coat healthly and decrease shedding. When found as a stray, he had some scabbing on his chest and on the rear of his left knee. There was also some redness between his left toes.

Dunkin is keen, alert, courageous and feerless. German Shepherds are one of the smartest breeds and have a high learning ability. Dunkin will require a authoritative, consistent, calm pack leader to show him guidance. Shepherds love there families, however they have a very protective instinct which can make them wary of strangers. Dunkin has a high energy level and will require daily activity and training. He needs long walks, and therefore would be a good companion for someone who enjoys outdoor activities.

Read More about this Pet  

Read Less  
*More about Dunkin*

Pet ID: 11-1457 
*Dunkin's Contact Info*

*Frederick County Animal Control*, Frederick, MD 

301-600-1546* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 301-600-1546*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm here in Rockville if he needs a foster home


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------

